# Ponified. Fish



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Fish customized to your fishes eye colour, colour and personality so post a pic and a description :-D


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Anybody?


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Sure! 

Here's Jewel, she has half iridescent (light blueish), half black eyes. (Top half is black.) she's a feisty diva of a fish, flares at any chance she gets!


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

this is Q-Tip he has black eye color i think and he is prrple red and white he is relaxed on his rocks but also gets scared easily sometimes


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

Are you ever going to do these?


----------

